
Russian Arctic military exercise draws awe and concern - seryoiupfurds
https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/russian-arctic-training-1.5563691
======
cafard
I read about this last week, and seemed a bit pointless. Yes, a drop from very
high altitude. But wouldn't be just about as stealthy to send your commandos
in on a raft from a submarine? Also, what sort of threats does Russia imagine
it's confronting in the Arctic? The armored bears from _The Golden Compass_?

~~~
danbolt
I'm not an expert at all in this subject, but I think a lot of these actions
are a way of pushing forward Russia's sphere of influence over the Arctic.

------
PoachedSausage
I wonder what the facility in the background of the photos is and why it
wasn't airbrushed out. It looks like some kind radio communications station,
VLF for subs?

